# Remington 887



## re3346 (Mar 12, 2012)

Just picked up an 887 over the weekend. I have read all the bad about it and now I would love to hear the positive. I have to much faith in Remington to loose it now please save my thoughts of them lol.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I believe you'll find more people to answer your question over at our sister forum.

http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/


----------

